# install freebsd on notebook acer aspire 5600



## sammael2010 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, i want to install freebsd  on my acer aspire 5600  together with linux debian. 

But, I am worry about my hardware.
I read the hardware notes of the release 8, but iam not  sure if(ALL) my hardware is supported.
Now, i have debian lenny in my notebook. 
Can anybody offer any advice?.
Greetings.

The hardware info is:

#lshw 

```
description: Computer
    product: Aspire 5600
    width: 32 bits
    capabilities: smbios-2.4 dmi-2.4 smp-1.4 smp
  *-core
       description: Motherboard
       product: Bodensee2
     *-firmware
          description: BIOS
          vendor: Acer
          physical id: 0
          version: v0.3122 (06/23/06)
          size: 93KiB
          capacity: 448KiB
       
     *-cpu:0
          description: CPU
          product: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz
          width: 32 bits

          
        *-cache:0
             description: L1 cache
             
             size: 16KiB
             capacity: 16Ki
        *-cache:1
             description: L2 cache
             size: 2MiB
             
      
     *-memory
          description: System Memory
          size: 2560MiB
        *-bank:0
             description: SODIMM Synchronous
             size: 512MiB
             width: 32 bits
        *-bank:1
             description: SODIMM Synchronou
             size: 2GiB
             width: 32 bits
     *-cpu:1
          size: 1GHz
          capacity: 1GHz
     *-pci
          description: Host bridge
          product: Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub
          width: 32 bits
          clock: 33MHz          
        *-display:0 UNCLAIMED
             description: VGA compatible controller
             product: Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Control
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
       Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
        *-multimedia
             description: Audio device
             product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
             width: 64 bits
             clock: 33Mb   
        *-pci:0
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1
             
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
            
           *-network
                description: Wireless interface
                product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
              
        *-pci:1
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2
             
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             
        *-pci:2
            the same that pci:1
            
        *-pci:3
             the same that pci:1
             
        *-usb:0
             description: USB Controller
             product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1             
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
           *-usbhost
                product: UHCI Host Controller
                vendor: Linux 2.6.26-2-686 uhci_hcd
                
                
        *-usb:1         
        *-usb:2    the same that usb : 0
        *-usb:3
        *-usb:4
            
        *-pci:4
             description: PCI bridge
             product: 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge
             
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             
           *-network
                description: Ethernet interface
                product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
                vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
                size: 10MB/s
                capacity: 100MB/s
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
               
           *-pcmcia
                description: CardBus bridge
                product: PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
                vendor: Texas Instruments
                physical id: 9
                bus info: pci@0000:0a:09.0
                version: 00
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: pcmcia bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=yenta_cardbus latency=176 maxlatency=5 mingnt=192 module=yenta_socket
           *-storage
                description: Mass storage controller
                product: 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
                vendor: Texas Instruments
                physical id: 9.2
                bus info: pci@0000:0a:09.2
                version: 00
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: storage pm bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=tifm_7xx1 latency=57 maxlatency=4 mingnt=7 module=tifm_7xx1
           *-system
                description: SD Host controller
                product: PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
                vendor: Texas Instruments
                physical id: 9.3
                bus info: pci@0000:0a:09.3
                version: 00
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 33MHz
                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list
                configuration: driver=sdhci latency=57 maxlatency=4 mingnt=7 module=sdhci
        *-isa
             description: ISA bridge
             product: 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0
             version: 02
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list
             configuration: latency=0
        *-ide
             description: IDE interface
             product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller
             vendor: Intel Corporation
             physical id: 1f.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.1
             version: 02
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: ide bus_master
             
           *-ide:0
                description: IDE Channel 0
                physical id: 0
                bus info: ide@0
                logical name: ide0
                clock: 33MHz
              *-disk
                   description: ATA Disk
                   product: HTS541010G9AT00
                   vendor: Hitachi
                   physical id: 0
                   bus info: ide@0.0
                   logical name: /dev/hda
                   version: MBZOA60A
                   serial: MP20MAX0JXRYRR
                   size: 93GiB (100GB)
                   capacity: 93GiB (100GB)
                  
              *-cdrom
                   description: DVD-RAM writer
                   product: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D
                   bus info: ide@0            
           *-ide:1
                description: IDE Channel 
                clock: 33MHz
        *-serial
             description: SMBus
             product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller
             
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             configuration: driver=i801_smbus latency=0 module=i2c_i801
```


----------



## psycho (Apr 1, 2010)

for beginning, simply install freebsd on that notebook. I mean, it's not like it is gonna explode when you install it.And then tell us what doesn't work


----------



## tingo (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, do as psycho says: boot from the FreeBSD 8.0 install CD, then check out the boot messages (dmesg) to see which devices are detected and which are not.


----------



## sammael2010 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks very much, i will do.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't see anything ugly, everything should work right away, except sound, for which you'll probably need to add 
	
	



```
snd_ich_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 2, 2010)

Also, it looks like your wireless is wpi(4), so you'll want to add 
	
	



```
if_wpi_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf, as well.


----------

